# Free giveaway! - New Practice Exam for the PE by Electrical PE Review just released



## Zach Stone P.E.

*Edit:  *We've just reached the total number of 175 free downloads for the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Electrical PE Review. The link below has been edited to remove the built in coupon since it is no longer valid to avoid any confusion. I hope each of you enjoy the new practice exam!**

____

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a big fan of these boards and helping out members when I can since it was a great resource for me when I passed the PE exam on the first try about 5 years ago. As many of you know, I am the lead instructor for www.electricalpereview.com, which features an online review course combined with live classes for the electrical PE exam.

Electrical PE Review just released the first version of their new practice exam and technical study guide for the electrical PE exam, and I wanted to give away free copies to members of the engineer boards community:

​
 ​
The _Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study guide_ is over 200 pages and includes 80 practice problems with full length solutions, diagrams, formulas, and explanations. It follows the official NCEES® exam specifications.

To claim your free copy, click the link below. It contains a built in coupon code for a limited number of free copies.

When you click on the link, as long as the coupon is still valid, the page will display "10.00% off original price of $39.00" After that click purchase for your free copy:

https://courses.electricalpereview.com/courses/electrical-pe-practice-exam

**We've just reached the total number of 175 free downloads for the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide by Electrical PE Review. The link has been edited to remove the built in coupon since it is no longer valid to avoid any confusion. I hope each of you enjoy the new practice exam!**

I hope you enjoy it, and feel free to ask questions in this thread or email me directly.

**Edit 1 - if the number of free copies included in the coupon link above reaches its limit, leave a reply directly in this thread and I will increase it to make sure you get a free copy. *

**Edit 2 - The number of free downloads has been reached. I just reloaded the coupon code a second time for more free copies so try the link again.*

**Edit 3 - Just reloaded it a Third time.*

**Edit 4 - Just reloaded it a FOURTH TIME! So far 50 copies have been given out for free. Post in this thread if you are unable to get a free copy and I will reload the number of free copies in the coupon code.*

**Edit 5 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 100 copies given out FOR FREE!

*Edit 6 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 125 FREE copies*

**Edit 7 - Just reloaded it with more coupon codes. ***If you click the link and it says coupon code invalid, it means that the number of free copies has been reached. Do not enter your credit card information and continue to check out unless you intentionally want to purchase the copy at full price.*****

**Edit 8 - Just reloaded the coupon code again! We are currently at 150 copies given away for free! We are getting close to the final cap so please grab it while you still can. ****DO NOT ENTER YOUR CREDIT CARD INFORMATION ON THE CHECK OUT PAGE. THAT IS NOT REQUIRED, THIS IS A 100% FREE GIVE AWAY TO THE ENGINEER BOARDS COMMUNITY. IF EITHER THE LANDING PAGE *OR* CHECK OUT PAGE SAYS INVALID COUPON CODE, THAT MEANS THE NUMBER OF FREE COPIES ON THIS RELOAD HAS ALREADY BEEN REACHED.******

**Edit 9 - We just reached our total limit for the free giveaway of 175 free downloads. The link below has been edited to remove the built in coupon since it is no longer valid to avoid any confusion. I hope each of you enjoy the new practice exam!*


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

That was fast!

The free limit was just exceeded. I just reloaded the number of free coupons included in that link above. If you just tried and couldn't get a free copy, try it again and you should be good!


----------



## Eddie Pacaoan

I'm getting something that says invalid coupon code


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Just reloaded the coupon link a THIRD TIME!


----------



## cris2rich4u

It tells me invalid coupon.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

cris2rich4u said:


> It tells me invalid coupon.


They are going extremely quick. I am about to reload it for a FITH time. Try again in a few seconds.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Eddie Pacaoan said:


> I'm getting something that says invalid coupon code


Try now but be quick! The limit was reached so I had to reload the number allowed in the coupon code.


----------



## ChronoLegion

Invalid coupon code


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

ChronoLegion said:


> Invalid coupon code


Try now quickly I just reloaded it


----------



## Nashi

Hi Zach, 

Invalid coupon code


----------



## LinusN

Hi zach, I'm getting a page with the 100.00% off banner, but I'm unable to purchase.


----------



## sherifff

Hey Zach, 

Getting an invalid coupon code. appreciate your giveaway.

Thank you,

Mark

Edit: Got my copy! appreciate the help Zach.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Nashi said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> Invalid coupon code






LinusN said:


> Hi zach, I'm getting a page with the 100.00% off banner, but I'm unable to purchase.


I just reloaded it again, try quickly


----------



## Nashi

Thank you Zach! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Nashi said:


> Thank you Zach! Really appreciate it.


Did you get your copy?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

sherifff said:


> Hey Zach,
> 
> Getting an invalid coupon code. appreciate your giveaway.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mark
> 
> Edit: Got my copy! appreciate the help Zach.


Hi Mark, try again, the coupon code was reloaded with more copies but they are going fast.


----------



## Nashi

Zach Stone said:


> Did you get your copy?


Yes thank you!


----------



## Ray Barz

Hello Zach. Can I get one copy?


----------



## BSchoene

Invalid coupon code


----------



## E_E

Invalid


----------



## a4u2fear

invalid, even when it said valid it still came up as $39


----------



## Sam_

Please allow more copies. I’ve been trying for a while and I keep getting invalid


----------



## daydreambeliever

Invalid Coupon Code for me as well.


----------



## LinusN

I think I'm just not quick enough. I'll wait on this board for your reply Zach, and I'll jump on it. I'm at work, but I'll step aside for a few minutes. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Vomila

_I see no coupon code. _

_Where is it?_

_Never mind, I see that its invalid._


----------



## cris2rich4u

Zach Stone said:


> They are going extremely quick. I am about to reload it for a FITH time. Try again in a few seconds.


I accidentally purchased it as I was trying to get the free copy.


----------



## DLD PE

Thank you Zach!  I received my copy.


----------



## Baby Lee

Invalid


----------



## Lee B

coupon not working


----------



## pe2019

Hi Zach,

It says invalid coupon code.


----------



## Lee B

Invalid


----------



## Pixie

Invalid.


----------



## Rashid

It shows  Invalid coupon


----------



## echawpo

Can I have a free copy? It says the coupon is invalid. By the way Zach, I'm a previous student but did not pass.


----------



## Samer999

when I click on the link it still asks for the payment? and "Coupon Code" is blank.


----------



## oneidawest

Zach Stone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hit the ink and it said "invalid code"
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a big fan of these boards and helping out members when I can since it was a great resource for me when I passed the PE exam on the first try about 5 years ago. As many of you know, I am the lead instructor for www.electricalpereview.com, which features an online review course combined with live classes for the electrical PE exam.
> 
> Electrical PE Review just released the first version of their new practice exam and technical study guide for the electrical PE exam, and I wanted to give away free copies to members of the engineer boards community:
> 
> View attachment 13862​
> ​
> The _Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study guide_ is over 200 pages and includes 80 practice problems with full length solutions, diagrams, formulas, and explanations. It follows the official NCEES® exam specifications.
> 
> To claim your free copy, click the link below. It contains a built in coupon code for a limited number of free copies.
> 
> When you click on the link, as long as the coupon is still valid, the page will display "10.00% off original price of $39.00" After that click purchase for your free copy:
> 
> https://courses.electricalpereview.com/courses/electrical-pe-practice-exam?coupon=practiceexam25234
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, and feel free to ask questions in this thread or email me directly.
> 
> **Edit 1 - if the number of free copies included in the coupon link above reaches its limit, leave a reply directly in this thread and I will increase it to make sure you get a free copy. *
> 
> **Edit 2 - The number of free downloads has been reached. I just reloaded the coupon code a second time for more free copies so try the link again.*
> 
> **Edit 3 - Just reloaded it a Third time.*
> 
> **Edit 4 - Just reloaded it a FOURTH TIME! So far 50 copies have been given out for free. Post in this thread if you are unable to get a free copy and I will reload the number of free copies in the coupon code.*
> 
> **Edit 5 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 100 copies given out FOR FREE!
> 
> *Edit 6 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 125 FREE copies*






Zach Stone said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a big fan of these boards and helping out members when I can since it was a great resource for me when I passed the PE exam on the first try about 5 years ago. As many of you know, I am the lead instructor for www.electricalpereview.com, which features an online review course combined with live classes for the electrical PE exam.
> 
> Electrical PE Review just released the first version of their new practice exam and technical study guide for the electrical PE exam, and I wanted to give away free copies to members of the engineer boards community:
> 
> View attachment 13862​
> ​
> The _Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study guide_ is over 200 pages and includes 80 practice problems with full length solutions, diagrams, formulas, and explanations. It follows the official NCEES® exam specifications.
> 
> To claim your free copy, click the link below. It contains a built in coupon code for a limited number of free copies.
> 
> When you click on the link, as long as the coupon is still valid, the page will display "10.00% off original price of $39.00" After that click purchase for your free copy:
> 
> https://courses.electricalpereview.com/courses/electrical-pe-practice-exam?coupon=practiceexam25234
> 
> I hope you enjoy it, and feel free to ask questions in this thread or email me directly.
> 
> **Edit 1 - if the number of free copies included in the coupon link above reaches its limit, leave a reply directly in this thread and I will increase it to make sure you get a free copy. *
> 
> **Edit 2 - The number of free downloads has been reached. I just reloaded the coupon code a second time for more free copies so try the link again.*
> 
> **Edit 3 - Just reloaded it a Third time.*
> 
> **Edit 4 - Just reloaded it a FOURTH TIME! So far 50 copies have been given out for free. Post in this thread if you are unable to get a free copy and I will reload the number of free copies in the coupon code.*
> 
> **Edit 5 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 100 copies given out FOR FREE!
> 
> *Edit 6 - Just reloaded it again! So far we are at 125 FREE copies*


----------



## oneidawest

HI ZAck. I got Invalid coupon code


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

cris2rich4u said:


> I accidentally purchased it as I was trying to get the free copy.


Hi Chris, 

Thanks for emailing me privately. I have refunded your accidental order. I hope you enjoy our new practice exam.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

@Ray Barz, @BSchoene, @E_E, @a4u2fear, @Sam_, @daydreambeliever, @LinusN, @Vomila, @Baby Lee @Lee B, @Pixie, @Rashid, @echawpo, @Samer999, @oneidawest

I just reloaded the coupon code for more free downloads! Grab it quickly before it maxes out again. 

*Edit:  ***If you click the link and it says coupon code invalid, it means that the number of free copies has been reached. Do not enter your credit card information and continue to check out unless you intentionally want to purchase a copy at full price.*****


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

MEtoEE said:


> Thank you Zach!  I received my copy.


Great! Hope you enjoy it.

A tremendous amount of time and effort went into making this and we are very excited to share it with the community.

I think it will be a tremendous asset moving forward for helping others to prepare for the PE exam and have a good idea of what to expect. Especially the "shock" factor of facing new problems you've never seen before, and having to really use what you've learned to work through the problem correctly.


----------



## oneidawest

Thanks Zack! I got it!!


----------



## BSchoene

Thank you Zach, I was able to download it this time!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

oneidawest said:


> Thanks Zack! I got it!!






BSchoene said:


> Thank you Zach, I was able to download it this time!


Glad to hear it! I hope you enjoy the new practice exam.

Feel free to post directly in this thread if you have any questions on any of the problems.


----------



## Samer999

I got it, Thanks a lot Zach!!!!


----------



## smsm_280

Thank you Zach


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Samer999 said:


> I got it, Thanks a lot Zach!!!!






smsm_280 said:


> Thank you Zach


You're most welcome.

I hope you enjoy the new practice exam and best of luck on the PE exam.


----------



## LinusN

Hi Zach, I'm getting the 100.00% off banner, but when I click purchase, I only have the option of buying. When I refresh, or click on your link again, I get the invalid message.


----------



## SWITCHGEAR

echawpo said:


> Can I have a free copy? It says the coupon is invalid. By the way Zach, I'm a previous student but did not pass.


Hello Zach, I really hope to obtain copy as well. Would it be possible to have one? Thank you so much! My exam is on Oct 25 2019 in Oregon. Thank you so much


----------



## Sthabik PE

Invalid Coupon Code for me as well.


----------



## jbsmoove

mann!! invalid code


----------



## EHupy

LinusN said:


> Hi Zach, I'm getting the 100.00% off banner, but when I click purchase, I only have the option of buying. When I refresh, or click on your link again, I get the invalid message.


Hey Zach, I had the same issue as LinusN.


----------



## SWITCHGEAR

Hello Zack, I just opened the email and I really hope to study for 2019 Oct. Power Exam. Would it be possible to get the copy? Thank you so much for great work!


----------



## Sthabik PE

EHupy said:


> Hey Zach, I had the same issue as LinusN.


Me too...


----------



## Sam_

Same here. I missed it again


----------



## Katio

Hey Zach, I'm getting the invalid coupon message.


----------



## Pixie

EHupy said:


> Hey Zach, I had the same issue as LinusN.


Same issue.


----------



## pe2019

Missed it. Says invalid


----------



## pe2019

Invalid code


----------



## Sthabik PE

Tried many times. Still invalid


----------



## dbrownkamo

Can I get one?


----------



## jbsmoove

having the same issue as LinusN


----------



## RRP

Hi Zach, can I get a free copy please? Says code invalid.

thanks,


----------



## TakiTaki

Invalid   I hope Zach adds more free copies.


----------



## Reese

Hi Zach, invalid coupon code . Your material is amazing and I would really appreciate a copy. Thanks


----------



## Kimo

I am getting the "Invalid coupon code" message


----------



## pigking8190

Is it still available ?


----------



## Naumaan Saleem

> Kindly reload the coupon. The limit has been reached


----------



## dillydally

Coupon is invalid again.


----------



## Nadia

Hello Zach,

I saw an invalid coupon code. Can you upload a few more free copies thanks.


----------



## Caleb McBride

Hi Zach,

I see the coupon is invalid. I’ll be watching the board if you load more.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Zach you the man! Didn't get a free book, but I am looking at which website I want to pay for a course for my first attempt at my exam for April 2020, and this is the most awesome thing I've seen a company do! Kudos to you and your company man!


----------



## a4u2fear

I don't get it......the link shows the 100% off coupon, but still has the purchase price and wants a cc.


----------



## Jackie Huynh

Hello Zach,

I see invalid coupon, could you increase your limits! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## daydreambeliever

a4u2fear said:


> I don't get it......the link shows the 100% off coupon, but still has the purchase price and wants a cc.


I had the same issue. Any suggestions @Zach Stone, P.E.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

The coupon code has been reloaded, grab it quickly!

*We are current at a total of 150 free copies given away! *

We are almost at the final limit and will be cutting it off completely very soon. 

@LinusN, @SWITCHGEAR, @Sdhabik, @jbsmoove, @EHupy, @Sam_, @Katio, @Pixie, @pe2019, @dbrownkamo, @RRP, @TakiTaki, @Reese, @Kimo, @pigking8190, @Naumaan Saleem, @dillydally, @Nadia, @Caleb McBride, @SparkyBill, @a4u2fear, @Jackie Huynh, @daydreambeliever

As a reminder: 

****If you click the link and it says coupon code invalid, it means that the number of free copies has been reached. Do not enter your credit card information and continue to check out unless you intentionally want to purchase a copy at full price.*****


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

SparkyBill said:


> Zach you the man! Didn't get a free book, but I am looking at which website I want to pay for a course for my first attempt at my exam for April 2020, and this is the most awesome thing I've seen a company do! Kudos to you and your company man!


Thanks for the kind words @SparkyBill, I really appreciate it!

The PE exam is very expensive, I completely understand that not everyone has the budget for a review course or even an extra $40 for a practice exam after paying for the application fee and code books. A lot of engineers are still in debt for student loans as it is, and not every employer has a reimbursement program either which is kind of sad. 

It's fun to make a great product and give away to someone that normally wouldn't be paying for it anyways. Plus we are really excited to get the new practice exam out into the engineering community because we put a tremendous amount of effort into it.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Zach Stone said:


> The coupon code has been reloaded, grab it quickly!
> 
> *We are current at a total of 150 free copies given away! *
> 
> We are almost at the final limit and will be cutting it off completely very soon.


I was able to get a copy. Thank you so much @Zach Stone, P.E.. I don't get excited about studying but as a repeat test taker I'm pretty stoked to have some new problems to work. Thanks for taking the time to create this!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

daydreambeliever said:


> I was able to get a copy. Thank you so much @Zach Stone, P.E.. I don't get excited about studying but as a repeat test taker I'm pretty stoked to have some new problems to work. Thanks for taking the time to create this!


My pleasure. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

FYI I just checked and there are only 2 more free downloads left in this batch.


----------



## LinusN

Zach Stone said:


> Thanks for the kind words @SparkyBill, I really appreciate it!
> 
> The PE exam is very expensive, I completely understand that not everyone has the budget for a review course or even an extra $40 for a practice exam after paying for the application fee and code books. A lot of engineers are still in debt for student loans as it is, and not every employer has a reimbursement program either which is kind of sad.
> 
> It's fun to make a great product and give away to someone that normally wouldn't be paying for it anyways. Plus we are really excited to get the new practice exam out into the engineering community because we put a tremendous amount of effort into it.


@Zach Stone, P.E.

I got it! Finally 

Thank you so much for being such a great help to the Electrical Engineering community! I'll be buying your course within the next few weeks! I'm prepping for the April 2020 Exam. 

Best,

Linus


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

LinusN said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E.
> 
> I got it! Finally
> 
> Thank you so much for being such a great help to the Electrical Engineering community! I'll be buying your course within the next few weeks! I'm prepping for the April 2020 Exam.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Linus


My pleasure. I hope you enjoy the new practice exam in the mean time Linus.


----------



## pigking8190

I think I am late again for the free copy


----------



## jbsmoove

same here. i tried it and even when the coupon was available it still asked me for a cc


----------



## trainrider

I've had no success in downloading this book. Can anyone help?


----------



## RRP

Hi Zac, I tried multiple times, and even when the coupon was available it asked me to fill in the cc info. It would be great if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## Sthabik PE

Hi Zach, i tried too many times but still the same problem


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SparkyBill said:


> Zach you the man! Didn't get a free book, but I am looking at which website I want to pay for a course for my first attempt at my exam for April 2020, and this is the most awesome thing I've seen a company do! Kudos to you and your company man!


I can’t recommend Zach’s class highly enough! He works through the tiny things that trip you up and wants you to do well!


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

MadamPirate said:


> I can’t recommend Zach’s class highly enough! He works through the tiny things that trip you up and wants you to do well!


Thank you, I'm still on the fence. Right now It's looking like PEreview, or SchoolofPe, I'm 100% doing one. I will just have to see what they both offer and pros/cons and get feedback from other people. I have 2 co-workers that swear by SchoolofPe but they got their PE 5-10 years ago. 

Getting my FE I got burned by ppi2pass website. Their problems were NOTHING like problems on the FE. Big waste of time, and looking back I realize their "quiz and question bank" was probably made 20 years ago if not longer.


----------



## Fisayo3406

Zach Stone said:


> That was fast!
> 
> The free limit was just exceeded. I just reloaded the number of free coupons included in that link above. If you just tried and couldn't get a free copy, try it again and you should be good!






Zach Stone said:


> That was fast!
> 
> The free limit was just exceeded. I just reloaded the number of free coupons included in that link above. If you just tried and couldn't get a free copy, try it again and you should be good!


I have not been able to get my Copy of the Practice Exam. It is send a link to purchase it.


----------



## mitumira

Hi Zach,
I just found this gem, but it says invalid. Can I please get a copy? Much appreciated doing this.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark C.

Zach,

I would also like a free copy.

-Mark


----------



## ymax101

Can someone please send me a pdf copy of this ? 

I will really appreciate it if someone is able to send me a pdf of this as I am going to take this PE exam 2nd time and I could use some additional help.

*[email protected]*

Thanks


----------



## Ruchi

Waw. That's great. Plz can I get one copy.


----------

